# Infinit Nutrition



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Are these folks still in business? I have sent them several emails over the last couple of weeks, and have never once received a reply. I was considering using them for my nutrition needs, but if they dont have good customer service, I may have to look elsewhere.


----------



## bnelson (Jan 25, 2004)

great customer service product is great but shipping cost are unreal


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

What kind of shipping costs are you talking about?


----------



## tbsmitty (Jan 16, 2008)

Use coupon code "endurancehealth" for a 10% discount that basically covers shipping.


----------



## bnelson (Jan 25, 2004)

seems it cost 14 to ship a 40 dollar item


----------



## EMFC (Aug 22, 2004)

tbsmitty said:


> Use coupon code "endurancehealth" for a 10% discount that basically covers shipping.


aww man I just bought some, maybe next time.


----------



## xmynameisdan (Aug 16, 2006)

Use "eatough" code for free shipping.

I ordered a few weeks ago with no problems.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

So Ive sent two more emails, and still no response. I dont get it? Why would you have a contact us, if your not gonna answer any emails. I know, why dont I call them? Well i shouldnt have to. Dont think Ill be ordering from these folks.


----------



## tbsmitty (Jan 16, 2008)

Your loss. Great product. Too bad you had a bad experience, mine have been all good. I use it regularly, it works. In terms of customer service, they tend to respond and ship very quickly. I ordered some last Tuesday, got it on Friday (in NC). A friend who uses it didn't like the flavor (wanted weaker flavor), they sent him another batch for free. If you're looking for one stop shopping for endurance racing/rides, this is it.


----------



## EBrider (Aug 3, 2004)

Odd that you have had no response, and I doubt that I would do business with someone that can't return an email. However, my experience with their products has been great, and the one time I had a question, they got back to me quickly.


----------



## MSH (Jun 30, 2005)

nov0798 said:


> So Ive sent two more emails, and still no response. I dont get it? Why would you have a contact us, if your not gonna answer any emails. I know, why dont I call them? Well i shouldnt have to. Dont think Ill be ordering from these folks.


The few times I have called I get voicemail, but I did receive callbacks. Have never tried email.
I can only say positive things about their products though. I transitioned from most of the Hammer products to Infinit a little more than a year ago and I couldn't be happier. The ability to tailor my own formula is key. I loved the Hammer stuff but got sick of being a "pill popper" on long training rides and races. The Infinit is "all in one" and I doubt have to worry about anything except riding/racing.


----------



## DavidR1 (Jul 7, 2008)

That is odd. When I was dialing in my formula I had some questions. I got email responses within a few hours.

Their product is worth looking further into for sure. I'm very impressed with the performance over the Hammer I had been using.


----------



## mtn hack (Aug 30, 2004)

Are there retail outlets for the Joe Friel Ultrafit version of the Infinit product?


----------



## MonkeyDawg (Jul 24, 2008)

I have also had terrible "customer service", as in none. I have spent hundreds of dollars buying this stuff, looks like that will com to an end. Can't get one simple question answered.


----------



## gmstrek8 (Oct 23, 2008)

I had great service with the Canadian site . Instant response, follow up and even double checked my formula. I usually order once a yr or contact them and they have always been right there. Sorry to hear the US site doesn't have as good customer service. I can't say enough on how helpful they have been for me the past three years.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Post your question on their Facebook page. Im sure thell answer it there. BTW what is your question?


----------



## PoshJosh (Mar 30, 2007)

Tried the stuff and thought it tasted like ****. I almost hurled. I'll stick with the tried and true Hammer products.


----------



## gmstrek8 (Oct 23, 2008)

the fact you can adjust the flavour is the best part. I found hammer sickly. Been using Infinit for four yrs with my own formula. No problems.


----------



## nov0798 (Nov 27, 2005)

Yea, I found the Hammer stuff NASTY, the Infinit works so much better. Plus, if you dont like the taste, mix it with your favorite sports drink, or whatever.


----------



## EthanDM (Apr 19, 2009)

Looking to offload 3 bags of Infinit Nutrition. Two of the standard endurance mixes and one of the standard speed mix. Shoot me a PM if interested.


----------



## reesd (Jul 7, 2007)

EthanDM said:


> Looking to offload 3 bags of Infinit Nutrition. Two of the standard endurance mixes and one of the standard speed mix. Shoot me a PM if interested.


I'm interested in your extra infinit mixes if you still have them. Unfortunately I can't PM (post count is too low), but if you PM me I will send you my contact info.

Thanks,
dave


----------



## Ohiorick (Feb 1, 2012)

Thinking about giving this product a try. Does anyone know if they offer their MTB mix in any other flavor than the orange or lemon-lime? I am hoping for a fruit punch , cherry or grape. I don't see that on their order page.


----------

